# g



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

"Yeah, I run a lot. I run quite a bit. I get up in the morning, I run." Eminem says of his current routine that helps him stay in shape. It wasn't always this way, though. "I was running twice a day for a little while. I was running, I was - there was one point where I was running, like, it was a little too much, it was a little extreme. It was a total of 17 miles.

I know this debate for and against running has been had before but come on, look at the kind of shape it got him in. Cant argue with results.


----------



## danny boy (Sep 19, 2009)

You can argue that this photo has been digitally enhanced, like mos others are...


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

danny boy said:


> You can argue that this photo has been digitally enhanced, like mos others are...


This one hasn't though


----------



## Rob.L (Sep 22, 2009)

with pecs, biceps and shoulder blades like that he doesn't just run.


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

Rob.L said:


> with pecs, biceps and shoulder blades like that he doesn't just run.


Maybe not, but i still believe that as part of a well balanced training program that it does help. Too many people have successfully used running over the years for it to just be dismissed by some new research. Science is constantly changing its mind and contradicting itself. And then there's theory's like string theory which, based on my admittedly limited knowledge is solely based on theory with no real world application to it. .


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea he ain't just running, even though those pictures were super small I can see his body and he doesn't just run.

Maybe running to his local steroid dealer?

The guys worth what $200mil or something? possibly more and your telling me he doesn't have access to the best sports supps money can buy?


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> Yea he ain't just running, even though those pictures were super small I can see his body and he doesn't just run.
> 
> Maybe running to his local steroid dealer?
> 
> The guys worth what $200mil or something? possibly more and your telling me he doesn't have access to the best sports supps money can buy?


He weighs like 175 pound so i doubt it, i know guys who are older and have never used drugs. U cant just assume anyone who looks good is taking something.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

yea but hes also american, seems if u go to a gym in america u take steroids, have a look on a american bodybuilding forum its a maaaasive culture out there....bra


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

gotta say what I remember he was skinny then bam he looked like he trained - personally in the time frame I recall he hadn't had enough time to put on the 1 or 2 stone of pure muscle that seemed to appear in that time - impossible to do naturally if I remember correctly, seemed to be about 1 year.

I am all for running....I still know boxers and MMA'ers who still do it as a light session to burn calories - you can't train 100% full bore all the time (even HIIT will burn you out if you do it often enough and are weight training and fight training every day - which is what the pro guys do).


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

Si-K said:


> gotta say what I remember he was skinny then bam he looked like he trained - personally in the time frame I recall he hadn't had enough time to put on the 1 or 2 stone of pure muscle that seemed to appear in that time - impossible to do naturally if I remember correctly, seemed to be about 1 year.
> 
> I am all for running....I still know boxers and MMA'ers who still do it as a light session to burn calories - you can't train 100% full bore all the time (even HIIT will burn you out if you do it often enough and are weight training and fight training every day - which is what the pro guys do).


For 8 mile he lost weight. Even now he's still only 175. Guys can easily be light and ripped naturaly. Big and ripped is a different matter. Anyway, love his music. Really good for motivation and focus.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Si-K said:


> gotta say what I remember he was skinny then bam he looked like he trained - personally in the time frame I recall he hadn't had enough time to put on the 1 or 2 stone of pure muscle that seemed to appear in that time - impossible to do naturally if I remember correctly, seemed to be about 1 year.
> 
> I am all for running....I still know boxers and MMA'ers who still do it as a light session to burn calories - you can't train 100% full bore all the time (even HIIT will burn you out if you do it often enough and are weight training and fight training every day - which is what the pro guys do).


I put on half a stone of musucle in the last month and am sustanning it now, and i cant afford nothing but bcaas, and whey and its all natural. I can see someone putting that much musucle if they had total focus and a decent trainer watching them all the way thru.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

you can only put on 7bls maximum muscle if natural in a year.

I am aware you can looked ripped at 175 what I am saying is he was about 11 stone with probably about 15-20% fat last I remember then he had muscle in the usual places that had reformed his body in such as short space of time...so this works out 1.7 to 2 stone..if Arnie could only put 7lbs on in a year and he is a gifted athlete and then switched to gear how come Em is suddley 2 stone up and ripped?.

I do not really care how he done it I am just stating an opinion based on what I perceive to be the truth...just so everyone does not start getting ideas above their station re I just wanna stay ripped and put 2 stone of muscle on at the same time brigade....and then get frustrated as they end up fat or frustrated (and ill)......just tryin to keep it real for you all.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

u mite of put half a stone of weight on but i dont belive uve put half a stone of muscle on in a month.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

I hear what you are saying, i just meant from personal experiance. I know i can lose some body fat, im usually less than 8% but checked on the old scales yesterday, and im just over 10%. I should of taken some pics before and after.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

no worries mate - I am not trying to have a go - but some people fail to realise you can add/loose 10-12lbs in 30 hours thru strict fluid restriction/exercise/lack of food and clearing your bowels or the reverse to hydrate and eat to put it on for a fight - so it may look like pure muscle added on the scales but this is just water weight and food in your tract- but looking at Emninem he changed his body shape from skinny build with no visible abs so at least 15% bf to muscular and ripped - so clearly added alot of muscle which imho could not be done natural in the time frame I think it took (about 1 year?), again whatever floats your boat, I'm no one to preach...just do not want people driving themselves mad trying to figure out the secret formula to his sucess and getting themselves injured etc.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

sjharvey said:


> For 8 mile he lost weight. Even now he's still only 175.


Damn I thought I was a big HipHop Head back in the day, sorry but I didn't have a clue about how much Big Pun weighed or Eazy mother****ing E.....

This celeb obsessiveness is out of hand when grown men know how much some guy weighs they ain't never even met before (unless your name is Stan)


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

1. You realise 50 cent was weight training him a lot .. and he was doing boxing at times

Then remember he has a personal chef who makes all his food for him, so he probably has a great diet made up

and then he probably has his own home gym and a great personal trainer ...

I doubt that he took any performing enhancing drugs, he probably juts slept on a weight bench


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

big pun weighed about 5 ****ing tonnes ste ..


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> Damn I thought I was a big HipHop Head back in the day, sorry but I didn't have a clue about how much Big Pun weighed or Eazy mother****ing E.....
> 
> This celeb obsessiveness is out of hand when grown men know how much some guy weighs they ain't never even met before (unless your name is Stan)


EXCUSE ME MATE!!! im not that kinda guy AT ALL. when i was in asda the other day i had a quick flick through the latest muscle&fitness and read that 50 cent weighs 195-205. at the beginning of the song crack a bottle eminem introduces himself at 175, and next to 50 that sounds like it might be his legit weight.


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

jeevan said:


> 1. You realise 50 cent was weight training him a lot .. and he was doing boxing at times
> 
> Then remember he has a personal chef who makes all his food for him, so he probably has a great diet made up
> 
> ...


Thank you. He wanted to lose weight not put it on and steroids, even those used in medication, definitely cause weight gain to my knowledge.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

oh, he has his own gym and a top chef and knows how to train - I take it all back - if only Arnie had thought of that maybe he could have defied the laws of physics and banged on a couple of extra stone 

With all the will in the world you can only train so much and eat so much and rest so much and put on so much of lean muscle (which is around 7lbs in a year - regardless of who trains you - it takes years just to find out which exercises work "best" for you (as well as foods)) and then putting it together in a program over time and having everything perfect and making adjustments as you go as your body and needs change......unless your juic'in - this makes life a little easier ...but still hard work, dedication, focus and knowledge are all still needed in abundance.


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

Si-K said:


> oh, he has his own gym and a top chef and knows how to train - I take it all back - if only Arnie had thought of that maybe he could have defied the laws of physics and banged on a couple of extra stone
> 
> With all the will in the world you can only train so much and eat so much and rest so much and put on so much of lean muscle (which is around 7lbs in a year - regardless of who trains you - it takes years just to find out which exercises work "best" for you (as well as foods)) and then putting it together in a program over time and having everything perfect and making adjustments as you go as your body and needs change......unless your juic'in - this makes life a little easier ...but still hard work, dedication, focus and knowledge are all still needed in abundance.


i think your missin the point. he wanted to lose weight hence why he wouldnt juice for it. hes like 12 and a half stone and u think hes juicin? im 17 and a half stone and can see the outline of my abs plus a little obliques when i tense them, hav big traps from side view and big legs and well developed arms and av never juiced. i don even use any supps cept for multi vitamins. strength or size does NOT automaticly mean steroids.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ur making me sad si, got me looking in the mirror thinking will my arms shrink after a poo lol. I hear what your saying, i hope i can just sustain it for a longer period.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

He has been training for years, I also remember reading that eMINEM and Dr.Dre have been gym partners for years, and if anyone has seen dre recently, he is hench as f**k


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

jeevan said:


> He has been training for years, I also remember reading that eMINEM and Dr.Dre have been gym partners for years, and if anyone has seen dre recently, he is hench as f**k


yea, an early photos of em he was skinny an lean, ate junk alot and gained a little body fat, someone who is naturly lean does not need gear to get back there.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

I know there's a bit of trolling going on but, just to clear it up, who has EVER said that running isn't good for weight loss/general cardio?

The only way in which people have said running isn't effective is for fight-specific fitness when you're doing long, steady-state cardio, therefore the Eminem comparison is totally irrelevant to an MMA context.

Most fighters will do some light running when they have a fight coming up to help them lose the weight, but it won't be to add more to their gas tank when they're in the cage.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

:whs


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

MMAunltd said:


> I know there's a bit of trolling going on but, just to clear it up, who has EVER said that running isn't good for weight loss/general cardio?
> 
> The only way in which people have said running isn't effective is for fight-specific fitness when you're doing long, steady-state cardio, therefore the Eminem comparison is totally irrelevant to an MMA context.
> 
> Most fighters will do some light running when they have a fight coming up to help them lose the weight, but it won't be to add more to their gas tank when they're in the cage.


runnig has got alot of bad press lately and i just wanted to defend it. the great thing about it, and this is coming from someone who loves liftin an sprintin, is that u can up the difficulty by simply empolyin a little variation in it, such as time, speed, inline/hills.


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB (Jan 22, 2010)

Running is good for duration and stamina and is so hard on everything else, train specific.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

I personally enjoy running as it helps me relax.


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB (Jan 22, 2010)

Feckin awful past time, id rather shove wasps up me bum!


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

i run the day before i lift weights and it hasn't affected that to my knowledge, and i only started it last year.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I used to love running 5k in the am and 5 after work damn near every day and yeah you'll lose weight doing it but come on, eminem didn't do roids? As has been mentioned it is like religion in US gyms, it's pretty bad in schools for christs sake and hey, what's legal in the US is radically different to over here: ndrostenedione, norandrostenedione, norandrostenediol, 1-testosterone, and 4-hydroxytestosterone, bolasterone, calusterone, furazabol, stenbolone amongst many others can be sold as dietary supplements and California is still yet to outlaw all anabolic steriods for sale (though a large number are there is no blanket law). Anyone who believe movie stars and pop stars are the product of a great gym, a personal trainer and a personal chef needs their head checked, people don't turn it around that fast, simple biology.

A few more for your consideration: Celebrity Ripped Club: 8 Non-Athletes Who've Gotta Be On Steroids | Cracked.com


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I give up...

People have contracdicted themselves in their defence on Em in the past threads - P.S sted's are not just for bulking (you can use em to diet and cut weight with minimal muscle loss, WTF) and I do not care how heavy someone is ...

Em is an individual who people on her admit is an ecotomorph ate shit but trained for years and looked shite then in a year bulked 1 to 2 stone an was ripped - they are the facts....yes, I've been bigger, yes I've been smaller drug free - now I use pro hormones and am having the time of my life train'in - I know what does and does not work after 20 years martial arts and 15 years weights train'in - All I have stated is facts not opinions of ifs and maybe's again no one puts on 2 stone ripped in a year unless then have chemical asistance.

Back to the point ....agree with Outcold for MMA specifics "i'd rather put wasps up my bum" than run...much more productive things to do with my time - that carries over to martial arts.


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

iv never used steroids or pro hormones and year after year i slowly get stronger and fitter. i aint a natural athlete at all. if i can do naturly then no one has any excuse.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

EVERYBODY that is built better than me is on steroids!!


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

james8 said:


> EVERYBODY that is built better than me is on steroids!!


pmsl ok mate fair enough


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

regarding that 8 celebs who are on steroids

Dr.Dre .. think about it, do you think 50 cent is on steroids ? he used to work out with him and Eminem,

what next, ll cool j and timbaland were on roids too ?

When you consider Dr.Dre is from LA, the land were they all sit on the front garden with their weight bench, i dont think he is on steroids


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

50 cent looks jacked up on gear to me....


----------



## Russell (Feb 15, 2010)

Without really wanting to discuss (or caring) whether Em or 50 or anyone else is on roids. I just wanted to pop in and be awkward, Si-K has said you can only put on 7lbs of lean muscle in a year. Which in a sense is true, if you're already quite a muscular guy. However a lean, fairly small bloke could put up to 25lbs of lean mass on in a year.

How Much Muscle Can You Gain In A Year... Really? Author of that has a Masters etc. All I'm trying to say is everyones body is different, so theres no hard and fast rule about how much you can gain or lose.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

seriously - you cannot put on 25lbs of muscle in a year - again if the genetic elite can't then no one can - also re sitting in your front garden liftin' - you grow when you rest not how much you train - to bulk less is more not the other way around - seriously I'm not even gonna read this thread anymore as some of the comments comming back are so wrong I swear your trying to wind me up - when I'm giving you honest advice...anyone on here put on 7lbs of muscle (not weight) in a year let me know...I know the answer is zero, that's how easy it is!.....if it was possible I can gurantee the average Joe would be about 3 stone heavier on the planet.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Si-k u don't know what your talking about, my mate put on 2 stone in 6 weeks and he really promised me he didn't take anything he just had a really good diet.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Why is this thread creating such a stir?, the whole gangsta scene has been using roids for years, anyone knows that


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

Think I opened up a can of worms here.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Gaining 25lbs in a year is a peace of piss, gaining 25lbs of muscle in a year is virtually impossible, 15lbs if your a genetic freak maybe - but 25 no chance


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

probably a dumb question, but how would you know the exact amount of muscule gained? would it be from similar body fat counts? ie 10% at 9st, then 10% at 10.5st?


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

rsp84 said:


> probably a dumb question, but how would you know the exact amount of muscule gained? would it be from similar body fat counts? ie 10% at 9st, then 10% at 10.5st?


Taking photos along the way might help there.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

checking weight against bodyfat composition and measurements....I've calmed down now hence reply :laugh:.


----------

